# buying bits



## learner (Dec 21, 2007)

where is the best place to buy individual bits? I live in Brantford,Ontario


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I live in Anchorage, Alaska so I cannot speak to local places or even Canadian places but others here will let you know. If you do not get a response here I'll be surprised but if you don't, ask in "General Routing" or "Table Mounted Routing" as they get the most visitors. 

I do know that when there are discussion of the best brands, discussions abount but Whiteside Machine is always in the top three.

From here, I buy locally when I need it right away but due to availability I'm limited to Freud or Porter Cable. I go online to a (in my case whiteside) catalog and then google for the reputable mailorder place with a good price. 

You may want to download a manufacturer's catalog or two to use when selecting the size / profile you want, then see what brands are available locally or online at the price / quality point you want to pay. I've downloaded whiteside's catalog (No, I do not work for them. :dirol because they have a 36 page catalog of different (all one quality - top) bits. I find it a good planning tool.

Jim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jack and welcome to the router forum. I am not sure what mail order is availed in Canada, and at 2:15AM I'm not sure what is available down here in Ga either. 

Try these links

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com 
MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products 
eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set

I know that there will be others along from Canada and will have perhaps better sources
.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Lee Valley has a good selection but pricey. Busy Bee tools has Blue Tornado bits which I haven't tried and have found mixed reviews on. But they offer free shipping on all router bits.Workshop Supply is another outlet.
I bought a few bits from this EBay seller and he seems to have good prces and reasonable FAST shipping. No duties or taxes either.
Elite Tools has a fair selection of bits and they sell on Ebay as well. But I think it's cheaper to order direct and avoid the exchange.
Boss Tools also sells bits.
Another Canadian retailer is All In One Wood Tools.
The local hardware stores like Home Depot, Rona, Home Hardware, Canadian Tire also carry limited selections and brands. Some even offer a bit exchange program for expensive bits you might only need once.


----------



## learner (Dec 21, 2007)

*router bits*



BigJimAK said:


> I live in Anchorage, Alaska so I cannot speak to local places or even Canadian places but others here will let you know. If you do not get a response here I'll be surprised but if you don't, ask in "General Routing" or "Table Mounted Routing" as they get the most visitors.
> 
> I do know that when there are discussion of the best brands, discussions abount but Whiteside Machine is always in the top three.
> 
> ...


thanks Jim,I will look for good websites and download any catalogues I can find


----------

